# Config écran et centre de contrôle



## architur (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

deux questions:
1) peut-on modifier le bandeau en bas de l'écran de l'iPad par exemple enlever safari pour mettre mercury à la place. j'ai cherché sur les aides apple mais ????

2) il semblerait que le centre de contrôle doive apparaître lors d'un balayage du bas vers le haut. Chez moi rien ne se passe. J'ai du mal configurer au départ ou je ne sais pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas.

Pardon: IPAD 4 de 64 GO et le système est à jour.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Thierry


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2013)

1)Oui, il suffit de maintenir un appui long sur les icônes, et tu peux alors réarranger le tout. Y compris les applications en bas.
2) Je sais pas. Ne pas hésiter à commencer à faire le balayage depuis la partie « non-écran » pour voir.


----------

